# Since FurAffinity is now banning cub porn



## Lerianis (Nov 25, 2010)

Can anyone put up a list of sites that do allow this kind of stuff? So that people like myself know where to go now that we are banished from here?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2010)

I think people will be infracted for posting links to pedophilic porn sites. e.e


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2010)

Just go browse the usual furry porn sites
like e621

In every hole they will have it, some kind of a fury /cake/


----------



## medjai (Nov 25, 2010)

Try here.


----------



## Lerianis (Nov 25, 2010)

That is the problem.... I don't KNOW what the 'usual Furry porn sites' are.... which is why I was asking for a list of the addresses to said sites.

This site is the ONE AND ONLY that I ever found for furry cub porn. For lolicon? Found plenty of sites for that, but not for furry cub.

To medjai..... hope you liked your reporting of your post for harassment and trolling. Lolicon and furry cub is LEGAL in the United States.


----------



## medjai (Nov 25, 2010)

Lerianis said:


> That is the problem.... I don't KNOW what the 'usual Furry porn sites' are.... which is why I was asking for a list of the addresses to said sites.
> 
> This site is the ONE AND ONLY that I ever found for furry cub porn. For lolicon? Found plenty of sites for that, but not for furry cub.
> 
> To medjai..... hope you liked your reporting of your post.



Aww... butthurt much? And for the record, that was kind of a boo-boo on my part, albeit a really, really funny one. I thought I'd copied another URL that over-wrote that one, but apparently not. Ah well, too late now. My sides are already sore from the laughter.

To say 'the usual furry sites' is accurate. FA is the first among the main sites to ditch cop porn, so do a Google search. SoFurry, InkBunny, and e621 all still have it...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2010)

medjai said:


> Aww... butthurt much?
> 
> To say 'the usual furry sites' is accurate. FA is the first among the main sites to ditch cop porn, so do a Google search. SoFurry, InkBunny, and e621 all still have it...


 
I don't see much butthurty, but I do question the need. I won't ask, but a person who likes furry cub porn must have some minor experience with furry porn. 
That's not trolling - it's called "Sarcasm", and it's a useful tool for us all in all our daily needs. You might need it for porn as well.

I don't know how much it's legal in the USA, but for society it seems appropriate and it is NOT legal in the forums.


----------



## Lerianis (Nov 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't see much butthurty, but I do question the need. I won't ask, but a person who likes furry cub porn must have some minor experience with furry porn.
> That's not trolling - it's called "Sarcasm", and it's a useful tool for us all in all our daily needs. You might need it for porn as well.
> 
> I don't know how much it's legal in the USA, but for society it seems appropriate and it is NOT legal in the forums.



Yep, no butthurty from me. If I was 'butthurt' from it, I would have been spewing invectives at Medjai and cursing..... didn't do anything of that. Just posted the simple fact that I reported his posting for trolling (Yes, on other boards, this DOES rise to the level of a troll... not sure about FurAffinity, since I have heard that furries are more 'tolerant' of trolling) and left it at that until this post.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2010)

Lerianis said:


> Yep, no butthurty from me. If I was 'butthurt' from it, I would have been spewing invectives at Medjai and cursing..... didn't do anything of that. Just posted the simple fact that I reported his posting for trolling (Yes, on other boards, this DOES rise to the level of a troll... not sure about FurAffinity, since I have heard that furries are more 'tolerant' of trolling) and left it at that until this post.


 
Once you continue it you become butthurt. No exceptions.
Boards =/= 4chan boards
A troll has to be in a very high level for such a name. Reporting a person who just sent a link to express his opinion is pure bthrty.


You should expect such replies because you look for cub porn, and people do not recognize cub porn as "good". I'd hint you to not continue this conversation and just leave off for the porn sites. FAF is not FA. There are higher class people here, but not trolls. Trolls do it for being assholic, but people here are good satire.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 25, 2010)

Inkbunny.
I made a thread just for that but some cock decided to delete it.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

e621 is all I have to say...


----------



## CrimsonMagpie (Nov 25, 2010)

I know it may sound rather radical, but have you heard of this search engine called "Google"? Try going to google.com and punching in search phrases like "cub porn", "furry paedophilia", "anthro child porn", and suchlike. You're bound to find something to get your rocks off to.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 25, 2010)

Ends and begins with SoFurry.

It's why it exists, after all. For when FurAffinity is too classy!


----------



## edmund_hallows (Oct 15, 2013)

CynicalCirno said:


> Just go browse the usual furry porn sites
> like e621
> 
> In every hole they will have it, some kind of a fury /cake/




just finished checking e621.  Total cub fail Im afraid.


----------



## Corto (Oct 15, 2013)

This was, without a doubt, the most needless necro post I've seen in any forum I've ever modded at. Locked.


----------

